# barrera infraroja



## paxeco (Dic 8, 2006)

Hola, necesito confeccionar una barrera infraroja de 2 a 3 mts de distancia como lo puedo hacer o de donde saco informacións??

gracias


----------



## thors (Dic 13, 2006)

en mi trabajo ocupo barias barreras y para esa distancia los fabricantes incorporan lentes  con filtro para no ser afectados por la luz del lugar y aumentar el alcance

talvez es mas facil ocupar diodos laser ,como los de los punteros de pizarra como 
emisor


----------



## Pedro Pan (Ene 9, 2007)

como dice thor, la forma mas practica es utilizar diodos laser y un fototransistor como receptor el problema de esto es graduar bien el puntero del laser ya que si es una distancia larga ambos (receptor y emisor) deben estar colocados en una superficie rigida para que no se muevan y con esto dar falsos avisos de la barrera.


----------

